# Glass Splashbacks or Tiles



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Can you give us a pic of the area you want to do?


----------



## hindsjohn (Apr 19, 2016)

sure he you go if I have uploaded it correctly.


----------



## hindsjohn (Apr 19, 2016)

At the moment we are thinking of going with a glass splashback but I don't want to buy online so I have found these who are just round the corner from me. http://roystonglass.co.uk/ see what you think but they look okay to me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That glass is amazing. The black glass looks like a black mirror, georgeous.
What color and material are your countertops?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

A backsplash is very much a matter of personal taste and preference. 

In general, the backsplash should be designed to either coordinate with or contrast with.the other design elements in the kitchen: the countertop, the cabinet colors, the flooring, etc.

Here are 529,634 examples :biggrin2: for you to get some ideas.

http://www.houzz.com/photos/query/kitchen-backsplash/nqrwns


----------



## hindsjohn (Apr 19, 2016)

the countertops are a darkish brown


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What color glass were you thinking about? Is that the only section you
are doing? Is there a microwave going in -- on the top cabs to the right
of the stove? What about an exhaust fan over the stove?


----------



## hindsjohn (Apr 19, 2016)

no microwave, yes there is an exhaust fan going in but still unsure of the colour for the splashback.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What style exhaust fan and what color? 
I suggest to go to the glass store and bring home samples,
also ask their designer for some suggestions. 
Do they have any examples of a mix of tiles and glass?
For instance black glass over the stove area and tile
for the rest, such as white with black border tile.

We have mirrored back splashes. Over my stove area, we installed
tile up 6" and the rest of the way up we did mirror.


----------



## granevans (Apr 27, 2016)

I would go with an off-white subway tile for the backsplash. That would accent the countertops.


----------



## frameartnyc (May 13, 2016)

Kitchen is looking very nice. Wow


----------



## hindsjohn (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks. In the end we decided to go with textured glass splashbacks from these http://www.texturedglassdesign.co.uk/


----------



## kevk (Jan 2, 2016)

Can't tell if that stove is an antique, but I love it's vintage look. Because of this, I like granevans post suggesting subway tiles. It's a classic look that would would've matched the stove. However I'm curious as to how the textured glass turned out, I bet it must look pretty amazing. Pls share pics if you are able to.


----------

